# STORY Just got cat called at the grocery store



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

basically after my recent frustrations with online girls it came to a head last night when I was suppose to have a date with a girl from Tinder. We even FaceTimed the 2 nights before and she was shocked I was real, all giggly and after the FT texted me she was looking forward to out date. Well on the actual day of the date I texted her 7:30 was a good time to meet and where my address was (which she already said she'd come over my my place for margaritas and hot tubbing) But she ghosted me all day and haven't heard from her.

Today I am going to delete my apps most likely and I headed to the grocery store to buy a ton of ice cream and junk food because I am going on a fucking sugar bender, I have been eating strict and cutting for months and am shredded but who cares, junk food and porn is better than getting flaked on by average girls and sex sucks anyway

So I am in line checking out with literally 4 full size ice cream cartons, a huge bag of gummy bears and chips and 2 frozen pizzas. I am in a tank top and had just did some cardio so I have vascularity showing and mind you I am like 12% BF rn. Anyway as I am checking out at the self checkout all this ice cream I hear someone say "*how do u have a body like that when you eat so much ice cream?"* I look up not knowing where it came from cause I am a social autist keeping my head as far down as possible whenever in public trying to keep to myself. I hear "*Hey over here, I said that"* and it was a boomer guy with his wife next to him and the cashier one lane over who are all looking at me smiling.

The guy repeats *"damn kid when I eat ice cream I don't end up looking like that."* His wife laughs and says *"I wish he did though"* and they all laughed. I laughed too. And awkwardly reply *"we-well this is the first time in two months I'm eating ice cream, gotta cheat sometimes. I've been on chicken and rice for the whole summer." *And the guy laughs in a nice way, and they all kinda keep joking about it and they tell me it's ok to cheat sometimes.

As I finish checking out I am leaving the store, I kinda wave and say goodbye to the three boomers who had been joking with me but they didnt hear me and so I just looked retarded saying hi to people who didnt respond. But as I am literally walking out the door a young cute girl comes up to me and says "*really, chicken and rice for the last two months?"* I was caught off guard and wanted to appear NT cause now I am being talked to by an actual attractice chick. I just said something retarded *"naww I find a way to fit in white claws and some frozen berries too, I love my blueberries." *she replies *"eww white claws are gross" *So much for trying to say something NT. But she says *"well keep doing what you're doing cause it's working, when I saw you in the store I actually thought you were a model."* I said "*Thanks "* awkwardly, for a split second wanted to ask for her number but couldnt take another text for a day and eventual her asking me for my IG so I just told her *"have a nice summer, take care"*


And now I am looking forward to the rest of my night of playing video games, making my pizzas and rotting to my sugar high, fuck women


----------



## dnrd (Aug 5, 2021)

u should do low inhib shit for fun seems like ur getting bored of life


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

dnrd said:


> u should do low inhib shit for fun seems like ur getting bored of life


My mom asked me last night why i havent gotten the vax, shes very concerned about me getting Covid I deadpan told her "i dont care if I die, that'd be fine."

She wants me to go into therapy lol. My sister and I talk about ideal ways to commit suicide all the time, shes the same way I am in the sense of total numbness towards living


----------



## dnrd (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My mom asked me last night why i havent gotten the vax, shes very concerned about me getting Covid I deadpan told her "i dont care if I die, that'd be fine."
> 
> She wants me to go into therapy lol


yeah ur good looking an all but u should unironically get therapy u sound mentally fucked... maybe build a social circle it should be easy w the way u look


----------



## .👽. (Aug 5, 2021)

nigga arent you a boomer yourself


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I deadpan told her "i dont care if I die, that'd be fine."


Don't say that to your mom ngl, you just cause her to worry and spike her cortisol while you don't care.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 5, 2021)

U actually sounded pretty NT. Good job enema, should've got her # tho or asked her if she wanted to share the food with u Some sperg shit ik but with those looks anything's possible


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My mom asked me last night why i havent gotten the vax, shes very concerned about me getting Covid I deadpan told her "i dont care if I die, that'd be fine."
> 
> She wants me to go into therapy lol. My sister and I talk about ideal ways to commit suicide all the time, shes the same way I am in the sense of total numbness towards living


well bro, i feel same sometimes.... 
IMO get a motorbike and get high on adrenaline also chances of dying in not pussy way...

thats what i plan to do, yolo the fuck on motorbike till spliting my head into pieces.


----------



## .👽. (Aug 5, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> well bro, i feel same sometimes....
> IMO get a motorbike and get high on adrenaline also chances of dying in not pussy way...
> 
> thats what i plan to do, yolo the fuck on motorbike till spliting my head into pieces.


join the left lane crew😎


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 5, 2021)

How do you niggers have the patience to read this shit, jfl if u did, kys tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> How do you niggers have the patience to read this shit, jfl if u did, kys tbh


don't ever change tsar


----------



## Carolus (Aug 5, 2021)

You need to learn to appreciate when people worship you and take it in the moment



Amnesia said:


> but couldnt take another text for a day


So just ask her if she wanna come over then and there, what have you got to lose? If she says no who cares, tell her have a good summer and to fuck off


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 5, 2021)

Carolus said:


> You need to learn to appreciate when people worship you and take it in the moment
> 
> 
> So just ask her if she wanna come over then and there, what have you got to lose? If she says no who cares, tell her have a good summer and to fuck off


fr should've said to her "sugar binge and chill?" kinda corny but fuck it why not


----------



## Warlow (Aug 5, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> fr should've said to her "sugar binge and chill?" kinda corny but fuck it why not


oh you horny, horny!!


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 5, 2021)

looks-theory is dead, but chad visits the grocery store once and has 3 boomers offering him their wives, and some attractice chick hitting hard on him.

yeah look-theory is dead boys


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 5, 2021)

Warlow said:


> oh you horny, horny!!


u can't look good and not be totally low inhib with this shit


----------



## Carolus (Aug 5, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> fr should've said to her "sugar binge and chill?" kinda corny but fuck it why not


Yeah fucking a thot whilst simultaneously chugging down a pint of ben and jerry's? That's the dream


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My mom asked me last night why i havent gotten the vax, shes very concerned about me getting Covid I deadpan told her "i dont care if I die, that'd be fine."
> 
> She wants me to go into therapy lol. My sister and I talk about ideal ways to commit suicide all the time, shes the same way I am in the sense of total numbness towards living


I've stopped trying to argue with people about vax and now I just say I want maximum amount of people possible to die of covid and im just doing my part


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> How do you niggers have the patience to read this shit, jfl if u did, kys tbh


True tbh, but I was expecting some plot twist. So, it was just like this:


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> She wants me to go into therapy lol. My sister and I talk about ideal ways to commit suicide all the time, shes the same way I am in the sense of total numbness towards living


is your sister hot? does she have big booba? post her boobs?


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## nastynas (Aug 5, 2021)

bruh i was cringing to my bones when i read that boomer called you out like that i can't imagine how you felt irl


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My mom asked me last night why i havent gotten the vax, shes very concerned about me getting Covid I deadpan told her "i dont care if I die, that'd be fine."
> 
> She wants me to go into therapy lol. My sister and I talk about ideal ways to commit suicide all the time, shes the same way I am in the sense of total numbness towards living


There is assisted suicide in switzerland for that bro


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 5, 2021)

It honestly amazes me how you cant generate enough douchbag NTness simply from the way you look. If i looked like you, i would literally check myself out at in mirror everytime i got the chance like a self obssessed faggot, while negging every single average becky i came across.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia needs his own TV show


----------



## RichardSpencel (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## zeke714 (Aug 5, 2021)

@Amnesia Random question but did you wear a cap in public or no?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 5, 2021)

i realisied iam more nt than you
brutal nt mog


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 5, 2021)

But seriously your life would improve drastically
if you would socialise more. Like try to get friends and stuff and building a social circle. Tinder is cancer.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> @Amnesia Random question but did you wear a cap in public or no?


always at the gym and even most the time for day to day stuff like grocery shopping, ussually backwards when feeling good, forward covering my face when I am feeling particularly depressed and or wanting to hide cause its a bad day


----------



## TITUS (Aug 5, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> I've stopped trying to argue with people about vax and now I just say I want maximum amount of people possible to die of covid and im just doing my part


You can end by saying that you are vegan and everything will sound fine.


----------



## TITUS (Aug 5, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> It honestly amazes me how you cant generate enough douchbag NTness simply from the way you look. If i looked like you, i would literally check myself out at in mirror everytime i got the chance like a self obssessed faggot, while negging every single average becky i came across.


If i was Amnesia i would disrespect woman so badly they would probably think im hitting on them.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> always at the gym and even most the time for day to day stuff like grocery shopping, ussually backwards when feeling good, forward covering my face when I am feeling particularly depressed and or wanting to hide cause its a bad day


you must get a ton of hoes approaching at the gym no?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> It honestly amazes me how you cant generate enough douchbag NTness simply from the way you look. If i looked like you, i would literally check myself out at in mirror everytime i got the chance like a self obssessed faggot, while negging every single average becky i came across.





TITUS said:


> If i was Amnesia i would disrespect woman so badly they would probably think im hitting on them.



And then if u did that the girl would just tell u to ur face "ur not as hot shit as u think bruh, look at my DM's I have a million guys better looking than u hitting me up right now" and she'd pull out her phone and BE RIGHT and then u would get owned.

Women always that game, u can't flex on them unless u were really handsome AND had mega status and money and they knew u did


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> And then if u did that the girl would just tell u to ur face "ur not as hot shit as u think bruh, look at my DM's I have a million guys better looking than u hitting me up right now" and she'd pull out her phone and BE RIGHT and then u would get owned.
> 
> Women always win


thats when you hit her back with the fact that you have plenty of attractive girls trying to match you back with on tinder as well, because YOU do, and that she aint nothing but another body. Honestly, when people reach your looks level, they dont really have to flirt with girls (unless they are gigastacies). You can neg a person without actually being interested in them. People bully other people all the time to feel better about themselves.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> How do you niggers have the patience to read this shit, jfl if u did, kys tbh


What a fine medical doctor you will become


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> thats when you hit her back with the fact that you have plenty of attractive girls trying to match you back with on tinder as well*, because YOU d*o, and that she aint nothing but another body. Honestly, when people reach your looks level, they dont really have to flirt with girls (unless they are gigastacies). You can neg a person without actually being interested in them. People bully other people all the time to feel better about themselves.


no i dont, sure matches but they arent hitting me up


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Aug 5, 2021)

You seem to really like looksmaxxing but only use your good looks for women, have you considered trying to model or do something like acting where you can take advantage of your looks?

Might be nice to give purpose to your looksmaxxing outside of women, if its something you enjoy doing, or just do. just saying. If women were the only thing I thought I would get out of looksmaxxing I wouldn't have even half as much interest in it as I do.


----------



## TITUS (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> And then if u did that the girl would just tell u to ur face "ur not as hot shit as u think bruh, look at my DM's I have a million guys better looking than u hitting me up right now" and she'd pull out her phone and BE RIGHT and then u would get owned.
> 
> Women always that game, u can't flex on them unless u were really handsome AND had mega status and money and they knew u did


Maybe but you will live rent free in her head forever.


----------



## TITUS (Aug 5, 2021)

DankForce1 said:


> You seem to really like looksmaxxing but only use your good looks for women, have you considered trying to model or do something like acting where you can take advantage of your looks?
> 
> Might be nice to give purpose to your looksmaxxing outside of women, if its something you enjoy doing, or just do. just saying. If women were the only thing I thought I would get out of looksmaxxing I wouldn't have even half as much interest in it as I do.


You wouldn't believe it, but there is people with plenty of money and looks who just like to live their regular scheduled life.


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> no i dont, sure matches but they arent hitting me up


Looks. Money. Status. 

You already have taken care of the first part which is looks, but you dont have any status cause you're still the asocial aspie now living in the body of a chad. You need to make an IG. Im always seeing your posts around here that women are constantly asking you for your IG. There is a reason they are doing that lmao, its because you are good looking and basically every 8/10+ guy nowadays has some form of social media presence, the fact that you dont just makes you look out of place. If you were actually some verified nigga girls would be doing more than just matching with you.


----------



## datboijj (Aug 5, 2021)

You Nt mog me
I woulda flinch smiled and walked away while forgetting to check out the rest of my food
(while walking like I have parkinsons)
as the boomers waited for a response


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Aug 5, 2021)

TITUS said:


> You wouldn't believe it, but there is people with plenty of money and looks who just like to live their regular scheduled life.


No I totally do, I know quite a few guys who could model / act if they just wanted to. Just putting thoughts out there


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> basically after my recent frustrations with online girls it came to a head last night when I was suppose to have a date with a girl from Tinder. We even FaceTimed the 2 nights before and she was shocked I was real, all giggly and after the FT texted me she was looking forward to out date. Well on the actual day of the date I texted her 7:30 was a good time to meet and where my address was (which she already said she'd come over my my place for margaritas and hot tubbing) But she ghosted me all day and haven't heard from her.
> 
> Today I am going to delete my apps most likely and I headed to the grocery store to buy a ton of ice cream and junk food because I am going on a fucking sugar bender, I have been eating strict and cutting for months and am shredded but who cares, junk food and porn is better than getting flaked on by average girls and sex sucks anyway
> 
> ...


@chadison 

This is why game and being NT is important.


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> basically after my recent frustrations with online girls it came to a head last night when I was suppose to have a date with a girl from Tinder. We even FaceTimed the 2 nights before and she was shocked I was real, all giggly and after the FT texted me she was looking forward to out date. Well on the actual day of the date I texted her 7:30 was a good time to meet and where my address was (which she already said she'd come over my my place for margaritas and hot tubbing) But she ghosted me all day and haven't heard from her.
> 
> Today I am going to delete my apps most likely and I headed to the grocery store to buy a ton of ice cream and junk food because I am going on a fucking sugar bender, I have been eating strict and cutting for months and am shredded but who cares, junk food and porn is better than getting flaked on by average girls and sex sucks anyway
> 
> ...


@Amnesia Do you not try to pull girls at bars/clubs on the weekends? Why not go out Friday/Saturday and hit on girls at bars? Better quality and way more fun than wasting time on dating apps.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 5, 2021)

this is because chads are rare asf irl


in real life a chad wouldn't even look at a becky but on tinder they have a chance to get pumped and dumped


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 5, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> @Amnesia Do you not try to pull girls at bars/clubs on the weekends? Why not go out Friday/Saturday and hit on girls at bars? Better quality and way more fun than wasting time on dating apps.


i would have to leave my basement, fuck that


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i would have to leave my basement, fuck that


Do you not go out on the weekends and drink? What else do you do on Friday/Saturday nights? Just go drink a few beers and hit on girls bro.


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 5, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> nigga arent you a boomer yourself


hes 30 wtf?  
are you 14, on the average side of this forum ?


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Aug 5, 2021)

answerrr m'lord. How does your gym experience go


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> And then if u did that the girl would just tell u to ur face "ur not as hot shit as u think bruh, look at my DM's I have a million guys better looking than u hitting me up right now" and she'd pull out her phone and BE RIGHT and then u would get owned.
> 
> Women always that game, u can't flex on them unless u were really handsome AND had mega status and money and they knew u did


Why do you over think so much? I thought I was a mentalcel


----------



## Cutecel2001 (Aug 5, 2021)

What tank top were u wearing dude? 

U are an autistic incel inside the body of a Chad. Still your ascension is worthy because u can slay with Tinder matches...


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 5, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> this is because chads are rare asf irl
> 
> 
> in real life a chad wouldn't even look at a becky but on tinder they have a chance to get pumped and dumped


Are you retarded? Tons of chads bang beckies for ONS.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Aug 5, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Are you retarded? Tons of chads bang beckies for ONS.


are you retarted? you clearly didn't read what i said you spastic

i said they can get pumped and dumped but they know they won't date them so they flake


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 5, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> are you retarted? you clearly didn't read what i said you spastic
> 
> i said they can get pumped and dumped but they know they won't date them so they flake


Yeah that’s correct exactly. Beckies can also be good fuck buddies especially if they have a good body. I’d fuck a girl with an average face and great body for sure.


----------



## chadison (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Women always that game, u can't flex on them unless u were really handsome AND had mega status and money and they knew u did


Absolutely correct. Women are masters at psychological warfare, and because their value has been inflated so highly they can always trump card you with 15 blue check marks on Instagram DMs.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 5, 2021)

It's funny how this forum brings parallel opposites together 

I'm an NT truecel 

You're a non-NT chad 

Strangers make fun of my looks in public 

Strangers compliment your looks in public


----------



## chadison (Aug 5, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> @chadison
> 
> This is why game and being NT is important.


A lot of times being non-neurotypical stems from a lack of confidence. This is a case of that. You have to have an element of narcissism to be neurotypical. I realized this as I re-engineered my personality the last two years. The results have been astounding. The last lay I had before I returned home from college this spring literally invited herself over. 7/10, Great fuck, I was shocked. I treated her like shit and constantly made narcissistic jokes, but as soon as it seemed like too much I would pull back. "Push-pull" as they call it and pick up artistry. _It really does work, *IFFFF*_* you are above average*


----------



## chadison (Aug 5, 2021)

Amnesia bro you really need to adopt a _healthy_ element of narcissism to your personality as I have done. If women try to push psychological warfare, start pushing right back and rip into them. Women are innately takers, collectors. The fact that you let them live rent free in your head *when you have so much more value than them as a man truly astounds me. *Tell them to fuck off, you're hot shit compared to most of them and you worked to get there.


----------



## chadison (Aug 5, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Amnesia needs his own TV show


The Real Aspie of Southern California, S1
_
Episode 1: My daily hygiene routine without managing to see my face.

Episode 2: Frustrations on Online Dating; It's over even for Chads.

Episode 3: My complete workout routine in my 4 inch elevator shoes.

Episode 4: Girls always think I'm a serial killer when I tell them I don't have social media.

Episode 5: Sex is boring! I think I'm having a mental breakdown or some type of midlife crisis.

Season Finale: Dealing with NPC normies at the grocery store while trying to not freak out (girl asks for my # OMGG!)_


----------



## Sentry (Aug 5, 2021)

Me reading all of amnesias gigachad story's while I rot,please do more,I like to imagine what it would be like.
View attachment unnamed2-1024x658.webp


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 6, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What a fine medical doctor you will become


Im adderall maxing when studying niggerrrr


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 6, 2021)

Emnesia


----------



## lutte (Aug 6, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im adderall maxing when studying niggerrrr


will you in your career too?


----------



## Patient A (Aug 6, 2021)

chadison said:


> _Episode 3: My complete workout routine in my 4 inch elevator shoes._











@Amnesia, do your shoe inserts make you stand like a gay duck?


Donald trump wears shoe inserts and stands like a gay duck. @Amnesia have you observed your full body side profile when in your 5” shoe inserts? Are you aware you may have gay duck posture?




looksmax.org


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 6, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im adderall maxing when studying niggerrrr


You nigger


----------



## ProAcktiv (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> The guy repeats *"damn kid when I eat ice cream I don't end up looking like that."* His wife laughs and says *"I wish he did though"* and they all laughed.


damn straight out of a 90s sitcom

it's your world, we're just living in it


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 6, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> How do you niggers have the patience to read this shit, jfl if u did, kys tbh


i find it funny


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Aug 11, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> basically after my recent frustrations with online girls it came to a head last night when I was suppose to have a date with a girl from Tinder. We even FaceTimed the 2 nights before and she was shocked I was real, all giggly and after the FT texted me she was looking forward to out date. Well on the actual day of the date I texted her 7:30 was a good time to meet and where my address was (which she already said she'd come over my my place for margaritas and hot tubbing) But she ghosted me all day and haven't heard from her.
> 
> Today I am going to delete my apps most likely and I headed to the grocery store to buy a ton of ice cream and junk food because I am going on a fucking sugar bender, I have been eating strict and cutting for months and am shredded but who cares, junk food and porn is better than getting flaked on by average girls and sex sucks anyway
> 
> ...


Im having pizza every day of this week. Its awesome.


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 11, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My mom asked me last night why i havent gotten the vax, shes very concerned about me getting Covid I deadpan told her "i dont care if I die, that'd be fine."
> 
> She wants me to go into therapy lol. My sister and I talk about ideal ways to commit suicide all the time, shes the same way I am in the sense of total numbness towards living


Unless your sister's a literal deformed mutant lookin ass, your sister is just another attention seeking whore that should forcefully snuggled for trying to pretend she can comprehend the life of a sub 5 male.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 11, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Unless your sister's a literal deformed mutant lookin ass, your sister is just another attention seeking whore that should forcefully snuggled for trying to pretend she can comprehend the life of a sub 5 male.


when Elliot Roger went on that shooting spree my sister said he shoulda just asked women off the street he found attractive for sex cause "at least 1 of 10 would have said yes to him"

women are so dumb


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 11, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> when Elliot Roger went on that shooting spree my sister said he shoulda just asked women off the street he found attractive for sex cause "at least 1 of 10 would have said yes to him"
> 
> women are so dumb


 typical.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Aug 12, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> basically after my recent frustrations with online girls it came to a head last night when I was suppose to have a date with a girl from Tinder. We even FaceTimed the 2 nights before and she was shocked I was real, all giggly and after the FT texted me she was looking forward to out date. Well on the actual day of the date I texted her 7:30 was a good time to meet and where my address was (which she already said she'd come over my my place for margaritas and hot tubbing) But she ghosted me all day and haven't heard from her.
> 
> Today I am going to delete my apps most likely and I headed to the grocery store to buy a ton of ice cream and junk food because I am going on a fucking sugar bender, I have been eating strict and cutting for months and am shredded but who cares, junk food and porn is better than getting flaked on by average girls and sex sucks anyway
> 
> ...


u sound like ur on thr verge of being a serial
killer


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 14, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> when Elliot Roger went on that shooting spree my sister said he shoulda just asked women off the street he found attractive for sex cause "at least 1 of 10 would have said yes to him"
> 
> women are so dumb


ER was just a failed normie (actually rich Hollyweird kid) with a good face but he was hapa with 5'6" height
he woulda been a SEA Gigachad and oh boy some thai's ive seen i doubt the huwhite Stacy theory now srs 
sadge stuff man


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> but they didnt hear me and so I just looked retarded saying hi to people who didnt respond.


Bro youre so funny man caged hard


trendouche56 said:


> Do you not go out on the weekends and drink? What else do you do on Friday/Saturday nights? Just go drink a few beers and hit on girls bro.


yeah man this guy would slay with a nice crew who could teach him game even basic stuff


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey @Amnesia bro remember you talked about once you went to a party and some guy came up to you and said “no homo but you got some nice cheekbones”? Something like that. Ever considered just dropping into their circle and be like “hey guys, im really uncomfortable with girls. I need some help with this. Could you teach me some stuff?” Im sure people will be glad to help you out tbh


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 15, 2021)

chadison said:


> A lot of times being non-neurotypical stems from a lack of confidence. This is a case of that. You have to have an element of narcissism to be neurotypical. I realized this as I re-engineered my personality the last two years. The results have been astounding. The last lay I had before I returned home from college this spring literally invited herself over. 7/10, Great fuck, I was shocked. I treated her like shit and constantly made narcissistic jokes, but as soon as it seemed like too much I would pull back. "Push-pull" as they call it and pick up artistry. _It really does work, *IFFFF*_* you are above average*


nah, id say you need to be Chadlite nowadays or at least HTN
otherwise the only "Push-pull" your cock receives will be from your hand


----------



## Htobrother (Sep 25, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> basically after my recent frustrations with online girls it came to a head last night when I was suppose to have a date with a girl from Tinder. We even FaceTimed the 2 nights before and she was shocked I was real, all giggly and after the FT texted me she was looking forward to out date. Well on the actual day of the date I texted her 7:30 was a good time to meet and where my address was (which she already said she'd come over my my place for margaritas and hot tubbing) But she ghosted me all day and haven't heard from her.
> 
> Today I am going to delete my apps most likely and I headed to the grocery store to buy a ton of ice cream and junk food because I am going on a fucking sugar bender, I have been eating strict and cutting for months and am shredded but who cares, junk food and porn is better than getting flaked on by average girls and sex sucks anyway
> 
> ...


Based bro


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jul 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> basically after my recent frustrations with online girls it came to a head last night when I was suppose to have a date with a girl from Tinder. We even FaceTimed the 2 nights before and she was shocked I was real, all giggly and after the FT texted me she was looking forward to out date. Well on the actual day of the date I texted her 7:30 was a good time to meet and where my address was (which she already said she'd come over my my place for margaritas and hot tubbing) But she ghosted me all day and haven't heard from her.
> 
> Today I am going to delete my apps most likely and I headed to the grocery store to buy a ton of ice cream and junk food because I am going on a fucking sugar bender, I have been eating strict and cutting for months and am shredded but who cares, junk food and porn is better than getting flaked on by average girls and sex sucks anyway
> 
> ...


uncle amnesia mirin you bro


----------



## cvzvvc (Jul 12, 2022)

The best part of this story is still:

>As I finish checking out I am leaving the store, I kinda wave and say goodbye to the three boomers who had been joking with me but they didnt hear me and so I just looked retarded saying hi to people who didnt respond. 

Lmfaoooo


----------



## eren1 (Oct 21, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> And then if u did that the girl would just tell u to ur face "ur not as hot shit as u think bruh, look at my DM's I have a million guys better looking than u hitting me up right now" and she'd pull out her phone and BE RIGHT and then u would get owned.
> 
> Women always that game, u can't flex on them unless u were really handsome AND had mega status and money and they knew u did


there’s always a bigger fish, brutal


----------

